#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Danzen Tablets may be what you need?

## Luckydog

Just started taking them.


LFR Products Join eNewsletter Recommended Links Contact Us Supplement Catalog> *Serrapeptase
*
See full size photo
*Price:**$12.71*
*Availability:*in stock*Prod. Code:*Serra
*A Natural Anti-Inflammatory*
Serrapeptase is an enzyme that is produced in the intestines of silk worms to break down cocoon walls. This enzyme is proving to be an effective alternative to the non-steroidal, anti-inflammatory agents traditionally used to treat rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis. Its uses have also been extended to the treatment of chronic sinusitis and postoperative inflammation and it is believed serrapeptase plays an important role in arterial plaque prevention and removal.  (120 tablets, 5mg)
Download Serrapeptase Label
Download Product Information



Phone Orders: 877-668-5983

*SerrapeptaseA Diverse And Potent Proteolytic Enzyme
What is Serrapeptase?
Serrapeptase, technically known as
What Are The Benefits Of Serrapeptase?
Most of the scientific research done on Serrapeptase has shown it to be a powerful antiinflammatory substance. It is used as an alternative to NSAID’s (non-steroidal antiinflammatory drugs) for both rheumatoid and osteoarthritis. Serrapeptase also relieves pain and reduces swelling. In Europe and Japan it is used to reduce recovery times of sports injuries, trauma and after surgical procedures. It has been very successful in the treatment of fibrocystic breast problems and chronic sinusitis. Perhaps the most exciting benefit comes from the clinical application of Serrapeptase for cardiovascular problems. European physicians including the late Dr. Hans Nieper, successfully used Serrapeptase to reduce the levels of arterial plaque and improve blood flow and cardiac function.
How Does Serrapeptase Work?
Serrapeptase reduces inflammation in three ways:
1. Breaks down the insoluble protein by-products of blood coagulation known as fibrin.
2. Thins the fluids formed from inflammation or injury and facilitates their drainage which speeds the tissue repair process.
3. Serrapeptase alleviates pain by inhibiting the release of specific pain-inducing amines known as bradykinin.
The cardiovascular effects are due to the remarkable ability to break down dead or damaged tissue without harming living tissue. Atherosclerotic plaques can be slowly dissolved without harming the inside of the arteries.
Who Should Use Serrapeptase?
If you have an inflammatory condition like arthritis, sinusitis, fibrocystic breasts or you regularly take pain medication such as aspirin or NSAID’s then a trial with Serrapeptase is highly recommended. If you have known cardiovascular disease then it is prudent to discuss Serrapeptase with your physician so that your progress can be monitored. If a decision is made to use Serrapeptase, it can be used in conjunction with EDTA chelation therapy and may enhance the outcome. Life Factor Research recommends at least 10mg of Serrapeptase daily for anyone over the age of 40 years who is interested in preventing arterial plaques.Serrato Peptidase, is a unique and very powerful proteolytic (protein digesting) enzyme. It is manufactured by specific bacteria found in the gut of silkworms and used to “digest” their cocoons. Serrapeptase is now synthesized and sold for medicinal purposes in Europe and Japan under the registered name Danzen&#174;. In the United States it is sold as a nutritional supplement.How Much Serrapeptase Should You Use?
The recommended dose range for Serrapeptase is 10-30mg per day. For prevention, 10mg daily. For arthritis, sinusitis, fibrocystic breast, bronchitis, and cardiovascular problems, 20mg daily. For pain use 10-20mg daily, starting with 10mg and working up to 20mg daily. For injury, trauma or post surgery recovery use 30mg daily for 2 days then drop to 20mg daily until swelling and pain is resolved.
Are All Serrapeptase Supplements The Same?
Definitely not. Serrapeptase is an enzyme and must have a specific measure of activity to be effective. The enzyme activity is measured in units and the clinical studies are based on the ratio of 10mg of Serrapeptase equaling 20,000 units of activity. 20mg or 40,000 units being the average dose. Life Factor Research Serrapeptase is exactly that standard ratio: each tablet is 5mg of Serrapeptase with 10,000 units of activity. The recommended dose is 2 tablets, 2 times daily (20mg daily) on an empty stomach* or 40,000 units of activity. Not all Serrapeptase products meet these levels of activity and will offer limited or no effectiveness.*empty stomach = no food for 20-30 mins after taking Serrapeptase
Do not take Serrapeptase 1.5 - 2 hours after eating.Conclusion
As we age we experience some profound alterations in the flesh, blood and bones that make up our bodies. Age brings potential inflammation, pain, arterial deposits and a host of other unwelcome changes. It is not often that a compound like Serrapeptase becomes available that can legitimately address so many health concerns. This enzyme is very powerful in very small doses and relatively inexpensive. We highly recommend a 3 month trial for anyone over the age of 40 years.
Safety
Serrapeptase has a long history of safe use in both Europe and Japan. It has been used in the United States since 1997. Although Serrapeptase is considered very safe, it is a very powerful enzyme. We have two cautions about the use of Serrapeptase. Gastro intestinal irritation can occur in elderly individuals with long term use. It is rare but it has occurred.
There is also a possibility of increased susceptibility to infection of the lung with using Serrapeptase. This is also rare but is thought to be the result of the ability of Serrapeptase to thin mucus secretions. In most cases this is a highly beneficial response, but caution is advised especially if you have a history of lung problems.*

----------


## Troubled

^
Keep us posted as to how it goes.
I could be a buyer

----------


## Luckydog

> ^
> Keep us posted as to how it goes.
> I could be a buyer


Suggest you give it a try. Not expensive. 40bht for ten tabs.

----------


## watterinja

Can buy them at any pharmacy in Thailand. Names may vary.

----------


## stroller

^ Thanks.
This reads like something to give a try.

----------


## Luckydog

> ^ Thanks.
> This reads like something to give a try.


Sure is Stroller. I used to get awful chest infections after having had a head cold but it breaks down the Phlegm and gets rid of it better than any other potion I have been given by various Quacks.

Also if it does reduce arterial blockages its a life saver.....

Only puzzle is. It says here take on empty stomach. But on the info in the pack it says take after meals.  Don't know what to do?

----------


## Luckydog

I want this to go back into recent posts as it could be beneficial to a lot of you guys.........I don't know if it is removing Plaque from my Arterial Walls but it has certainly removed most of the Phlegm that used to clog my Lungs after I had a cold! :Smile:

----------


## machman

I wonder if these tablets would help my Mum? She's in her early 60's and suffers from arthritis in her knee joints. Are they available in the UK?

----------


## Deus Ex

You lot are a bunch of decirepit old bastards  :Smile: 

(not your mum, machman)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Maybe the Chinese government could issue these to all their citizens before the Olympics. They'll have no excuse to act like uncouth animals by spitting everywhere then.

----------


## baldrick

Serrapeptase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

whats the name os the tablets in thai ?

----------


## Luckydog

> Serrapeptase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> whats the name os the tablets in thai ?


They are made here under the Brand Name Danzen as stated in my OP!

----------


## Luckydog

> I wonder if these tablets would help my Mum? She's in her early 60's and suffers from arthritis in her knee joints. Are they available in the UK?


I am sure that the stuff is available in UK but maybe its under a different
brand name. Read the OP carefully to see if your Mum would benefit Old Bean.......

----------


## kingwilly

> I want this to go back into recent posts as it could be beneficial to a lot of you guys.........


who you calling old???

----------


## Luckydog

> Originally Posted by Luckydog
> 
> I want this to go back into recent posts as it could be beneficial to a lot of you guys.........
> 
> 
> who you calling old???


Sorry KW Young Bean.

----------


## Thetyim

Thanks LuckyDog, I managed to find them in Phrae but a different brand name with the same content.
I started taking them 5 days ago and it has really helped with my ankle joints.
I always have trouble in the winter with stiff ankles and it has stopped it.




> Only puzzle is. It says here take on empty stomach. But on the info in the pack it says take after meals. Don't know what to do?


Take the tabs on an empty stomach if it is for a digestive complaint.
For your phlegm problem take then after food.

----------

